# 300z heads



## rhodey69 (Feb 11, 2008)

does any one know if you can swap the heads off a 1990 vg30de to a 86 vg30e???


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

rhodey69 said:


> does any one know if you can swap the heads off a 1990 vg30de to a 86 vg30e???


NO. 1990 is a DOHC engine and the 1986 is a SOHC.


----------

